# Houston Stealth



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Are the Houston Stealth really history?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

yep. im not keeping up with the WNBL this year. I don't think it'll last that long anyway.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I got a message that said the Stealth will be back in 2006.

But I agree with you about the ensuing demise of that league.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4ever_bball_fan</b>!
> I got a message that said the Stealth will be back in 2006.


Well that's dumb! Why aren't they around now?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

No reason was given, just the promise. I have to think it was financial, though. They had even already named Kevin Cook as the new coach, replacing John Chancellor.

We will see...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I use to go on the boards and ask john chancelloer questions...


What am I suppose to do this off-season? The Rockets are boring right now.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

The Rockets...how in the heck are they not winning games with T-Mac and Yao? I love Charlie Ward, but ole' buddy ain't getting it done in Rockets Red.

Do they need a PG? And who would it be?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I think Jeff Van Gundy should be fired or "step down". I think the Rockets need Jason Kidd. I don't care if he and Jimmy don't like each other. 

Why are the Rockets loosing with T-Mac and Yao?
They are basically last year's Orlando Magic, with the exception of Yao, Boki, Jim and Taylor. The Rockets will only win 30 games this season...if that many.


----------

